

Is SaaS causing neglect in native Linux app development? - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/220185/where-native-linux-app-development-stands

======
alexchamberlain
Of course, if one used some sort of service oriented architecture, you could
prototype with a browser based solution and migrate to native solutions as
demand increases.

